# Any advice please?



## Greenwich (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi there!

I am new here. I was wondering if any of you could give me some advice or some sort of info on what it is that I experience.

At times of extreme stress, or when I have been worrying about something intensely, I notice that I look in the mirror, and it's not that I don't recognize myself, as I know that it is me, but that I kinda think "wow, that is MY face..that is ME"- not in an egotistical sense but almost a whole realization that that is me staring back, almost as if I realise what other people see. I am not sure if this is what the clinical scales mean when they say "can't recognize self in mirror".

This is something that I have started to worry about quite a lot and also find that when I talk, I suddenly reflect and think "that's MY voice". Would you say that this is some sort of mild depersonalization?

I have had a very stressful few years and experienced anxiety a lot.

Any ideas? Does this sound like any ones experience? It really is quite scary, and now becasue I am thinking abou it a lot, it seems to be happening more and more

Many thanks. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm real tired... so i can't give out any good info at the moment... I just wanted to welcome you to the site... so "Welcome"


----------



## Greenwich (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey no worries, thank you for the warm welcome! x


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

))) Big hugs (((

=)


----------



## Greenwich (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey guys, I am just wondering if anyone can give me the tiniest bit of feedback about my question? I don't have any other feelings, and I don't feel emotionally numb, just those 2 things. Does it sound like depersonalization or someone who is thinking too much?

Thanks guys, 
xxx


----------



## Leetah (Jun 19, 2007)

I think it's a reaction caused by stress ( as you said so yourself). The things that you describe are part of dp symptoms. I think there's no need to worry, just make sure you work on whatever gives you stress, stop worring about those symptoms and I'm sure they will go away.


----------



## Cally-Man (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Greenwich! I hope that you get better soon! Hmmm... that gives me an idea; maybe I should make 'Get Well' e-cards in Photoshop for people new to the forum. That would make them feel better...

Anyway, where in the UK do you come from? Let me guess...

Greenwich? Am I right? _*AM I RIGHT?!*_


----------

